# changing comandante for electric grinder



## Dywanmam (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi, just considering change ccomandante mk40 for Niche zero, Ceado e5p. Mainly for espresso, sometimes v60, aeropress. Which one would you recommend to me?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd keep the hand grinder for V60/Aeropress, whatever espresso grinder you decide to buy.


----------



## Dywanmam (Feb 25, 2020)

I have to sell comandante to buy another one. I don't want to have two grinders ?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I have french press grind in the morning and espresso grind at midday with the Niche.

No problems at all once you have your settings. Seems total repeatability to me!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Dywanmam said:


> Hi, just considering change ccomandante mk40 for Niche zero, Ceado e5p. Mainly for espresso, sometimes v60, aeropress. Which one would you recommend to me?


I just ordered a 24v motor to hook up to mine. I currently have a Mignon Specialita and comandante and trying to decide if I want to get a niche.

I'd like to see an espresso comparison from someone who has a great pallet comparing the niche and the comandante...

The espresso based drinks I am making with the comandante taste great to me, I'd say better than the mignon.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HowardSmith said:


> I'd like to see an espresso comparison from someone who has a great pallet comparing the niche and the comandante...


 Assuming the hand grinder works properly, you wouldn't buy an electric, single dose, conical grinder to achieve a change in taste (grinders don't come advertised in taste categories), you would mainly buy an electric grinder because you didn't want to have to crank the handle 

It also doesn't matter if the someone with a great palate detects a repeatable difference, or not, if your experience isn't the same.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Assuming the hand grinder works properly, you wouldn't buy an electric, single dose, conical grinder to achieve a change in taste (grinders don't come advertised in taste categories), you would mainly buy an electric grinder because you didn't want to have to crank the handle
> It also doesn't matter if the someone with a great palate detects a repeatable difference, or not, if your experience isn't the same.


I was going to say that maybe I couldn't taste the difference anyway.


----------



## Dywanmam (Feb 25, 2020)

I've heard some opinions that niche may be even better than comandante. That's true, I'm too lazy for crank the handle ^^ Niche is of course much more expensive than comandante, that's why I would ask if there will be much difference? I mean, I love the Niche design and all but.. Is it worth?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dywanmam said:


> I've heard some opinions that niche may be even better than comandante. That's true, I'm too lazy for crank the handle ^^ Niche is of course much more expensive than comandante, that's why I would ask if there will be much difference? I mean, I love the Niche design and all but.. Is it worth?


 If the Commendante grinds fine enough for what you need & has useful adjustment in that range, "the difference" is mostly related to whether you want to flick a switch, or grind by hand.

Similar grinders do have small differences, but long term & based on your preferred/necessary requirement, ease of use wins out and small differences come out in the wash.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

The commandante has a unique burr set (not by italmil or mazzer or ...) so could be be different then 'mainstream' conicals. 
It is said to be optimised for pourover and I interpreted that as 'produces les fines' but that is all theory until someone compares taste + grind distribution in an objective way.


----------

